# >>>news flash<<<stoopid man more confused .cant build his pc



## fat smelly bear (Aug 17, 2009)

HI. let me start by saying im not the type of person who asks for help lightly . id just like some of you people with the know how to oversee these specs for me and let me know if you thinkk the compatability will all be ok .ive been up for the last 22 hours now most of wich time ive spent on google looking for information to the point im now just confused :normal: heres a list of the parts i have on there way over and some specsp.s any help would be greatly appriciated

im planning on running it all on xp pro 32 service pack 3

motherboard. ASUS p5n-e sli 

chipset. 650i 

cpu. Intel Pentium D 820 - 2.8Ghz CPU (Socket 775) – SL8CP 

psu. ASUS A50GA 500w 2 PCi Express Sli PSU 

HDD. x2. sata II 500 gb 7200rpm 

rom. Sony DW-D22A DVD/CD Rewritable Interface:IDE

ddr2. x4 OCZ 1GB Platinum DDR2-6400 (set at 800mhz

cards. 2x 9600gt running in sli 512mb each

i tried to keep the list short so as not to be a neussance in hope someone allready has a similar config heres more detail if its helpfull.

MotherBoard

Product MPN
MPN	90-MBB5G0-G0EAY00Z
Key Features
Form Factor	ATX
Compatibility	PC
Chipset	NVIDIA nForce 650i SLI
Compatible Processors	Intel Celeron, Intel Pentium 4, Intel Pentium D, Intel Core2 Duo, Intel Core2 Extreme, Intel Core2 Quad
Front Side Bus Speed	1333 MHz
Technical Features
Integrated Input/Output Ports	External SATA port x 1, FireWire (IEEE1394a) x 2, Floppy Port x 1, PS/2 Keyboard x 1, PS/2 Mouse x 1, RJ45 Lan Port x 1, Serial Port x 1, USB 2.0 x 8
Expansion Slots	Dual PCI-Express x16 with SLi, PCI Express x1 x 1, PCI x 2
RAID Support	JBOD Support, SATA RAID 0, SATA RAID 0+1, SATA RAID 1, SATA RAID 5
Storage Controller Type(s)	DMA/ATA-133 (Ultra) x 2, Serial ATA II x 4
Processor
Socket Type	Socket LGA775
Max supported CPUs qty	1
Memory
Memory Type	DDR2 SDRAM
Number of Memory Slots	4 x 240 Pin DIMMs
Supported RAM speeds	533 MHz, 667 MHz, 800 Mhz
Max Supported RAM	8 GB
Audio / Video
Audio Output	5.1 Channels, Coaxial Out, Line Out, SPDIF Out, Sound Card
Integrated Audio	AC97 Audio Codec, Realtek ALC883
Audio Input	1 x Line In, Microphone Jack
Video Out Ports	15 Pin D-Sub VGA port x 2
Video Interface	PCI
Communication
Networking Type	Ethernet, Gigabit Ethernet

Other Features
Other Features	64bit Ready, Chassis intrusion detection, Dual Channel Memory Architecture, Dual Graphic Cards, Hyper Thread Technology Ready
Fans	1 x 4-pin fan headers, 2 x 3-pin fan headers
Chassis Type	Desktop
Package Qty	1
Dimensions
Width	30.5 cm
Depth	22.9 cm
Miscellaneous
Bios Features	ACPI, DMI2.0, Plug And Play BIOS, SMBIOS 2.3, WfM2.0
Power Configurations	ACPI/APM Power Management, Real Time Clock Wake-up Alarm, Wake On LAN Header, Wake On Ring Header, Wake on USB Header, Wakeup from Keyboard/Mouse
Regulatory Approval	FCC Class B, FCC Part 15, ICES
Bios Type	4 Mbit Flash EEPROM with AwardBIOS
UPC	4719543146712


PSU.

Model Name Input Range Output Voltage Total Output 
Input Voltage 
Range Input Frequency Range +3.3V +5V +12V +12V2 -12V +5VSB 
A-50GA 100~240Vac 50~60Hz Max. Load 30A 28A 17A 18A 1A 2A 500W 
Max. Output 180W 324W 12W 10W 
490W

THESE ARE THE TWO THINGS IM MOST CONCEREND ABOUT COMPATABILITY WITH i used a silly cpu calclutaor that suggested i need 400w psu for this build but i heard running sli id probably need more like 600 w 

thankyou very much for looking :wave:


----------



## Jelly Bean (Aug 13, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the forum.

Here are your mainboard specs:

http://usa.asus.com/products.aspx?modelmenu=2&model=1474&l1=3&l2=11&l3=473&l4=0

I will say the PSU would have to be around 500-600 watt.

A power calculater only gives a rough estimate and you must remeber we add upgrades into a home build in time.

I am sure others will input and help with your questions.

JB.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

My first suggestion is to look at this thredd for ideas.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f24...-are-6-suggested-models-with-spec-367415.html
The parts you have listed are not the best choices. 
I do suggest Asus Mobo's but that one is overkill.
Intel CPU's prefer Intel chipsets. 
The CPU you selected is rather outdated.
Two graphics cards are a waste of time and money.
One good graphics card is all you need and it save you money and problems.


----------



## fat smelly bear (Aug 17, 2009)

ah thanks for your input . ive selected these parts becuase of the price i was able to pay for them for everything in that list i spent less than 120 pounds (includeing a 17 flat panel monitor)
198.58 US dollars i cheked the test scores and graph layouts of this board against others and it did extremely well in all the tests even if its a couple of years old it did better in some tests than the striker II wich is 2x the price .i am aware that the cpu is a tad old but if i had wanted to use something better i would have had to add a extra 60-200 pound that i dont have and when it came to selling the rig im makeing i wouldnt be able to make that money back .
i just need to know if this hardware is all compatible im pretty sure it is i just need a smarty pants to tell me itll work fine so i can go ahead and finnally sleep hehe .ty


----------



## Jelly Bean (Aug 13, 2009)

Have you maybe thought of going for AMD cpu and compatible mainboard?

They are cheaper.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Posting your question before making the purchase might have been beneficial to you.
The parts you selected will be compatible.
Filling all the RAM slots on a Mobo can cause voltage issues.
I have my doubts about the PSU. Do you know the Brand name & Model Number?
Best of luck with your build.


----------



## Dacads (Aug 10, 2008)

Great motherboard but why fit an old pentium d 820? You should go with the better dual core e5200/e5300 or the latest core 2 duo e8400. Also if your gonna have a SLI setup then get a quality brand PSU, check out the Corsair 650w TX.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139005&Tpk=corsair 650

Dacads


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

@ Dacads
As I understand, the OP has already order/received those parts.
650W wouldn't not be enough for two 9600GT's. One 9600GT needs minimum 400W.


----------



## fat smelly bear (Aug 17, 2009)

ok the good news i finnally got some sleep hehe. ive just managed to get a used e5200 dual for pretty cheap still under warranty so ill be useing that instead now the pentium d820 will go in my girlfriends computer im currently searching all over the net for information thatll let me know if my psu will be okay .this is a low budget rig im building here so really like jelly bean said i should of opted for used AMD cpu and board ive just seen a AMD Phenom X4 9500 Quad Core am2 for 45$ . i could probably sell my 9600gts and scrape the extra together for 2 gt8800 maybe even just 1 would be better than 2 9600gt in sli ill have to chek . thank you all very much for your help i appreciate it 
. ps. i was thinking about building a high end rig when i have the cash together and i got round to thinking about cases and cooling and then i struck on the idea of modding a small beer fridge out to use for a case maybe one with enough room left inside to keep a couple of beers something like this one 

http://www.supplierlist.com/photo_images/14124/Beer_Cooler_Mini_Bar_Hotel_Refrigerator.jpg

might just need a small intake to avoid potential condensation and a big fan inside to cycle the air what do u think ? good idea ,bad idea


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Stick to one build at a time if your using a single 9600GT I use at least a 550w unit in a quality PSU for 2 of them at least 700w again a quality unit.
Brands and Models of Quality Power Supply Units
Seasonic - any model
Corsair - any model
Thermaltake - "Toughpower" series only
Coolermaster - "Real Power Pro" series only
PC Power & Cooling - any model
Silverstone - any model


----------



## fat smelly bear (Aug 17, 2009)

wrench97 said:


> Stick to one build at a time
> 
> okey dokey will do.
> 
> i have another lil problem :upset: i accidently bought 2 5400rpm hdds instead of 7200 however i am able to get another 2 matching ones for cheap and was considering useing 4 in a raid 5 configuration.if i did do this would i still be looseing marginal amount of read time than if i had used 7200 models.admitadlly ive been very hasty and stoopid with this build made few to many mistakes and im geussing theres a lott of headaches to come .? should i just sell the 2 5200 HDDS and buy one decent 7200hdd .i realise raid 5 can be lower read speeds hmm should i just make a raid0 config to compensate for haveing 5400rpm .again ty for all your help


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Raid on the boot drive can be a PITA, I almost never load windows on raid, if one fails or hick ups you lose the data on both.
On the Pentium D system I would try the 5400 drive and see what happens I used them in 2005 when the Pentium D came out it wasn't too bad.


----------



## fat smelly bear (Aug 17, 2009)

ok ive bought and sold a few items swapped and traded a few things thanks for all your help guys the set ups changed quite a bit now 
e5200 ,a nice gigabit mother board with ich10 on the south and full 45nm support still useing the ocz ramm and the palit 9600gt. im just putting it all together rite now this was my first build and u helped quite a bit so thankyou very much.i realise the asus board was better but i still have that for my next build and a more worthy cpu for the 2x 8800gt its going to be running.hehe as soon as u buy a piece of equipment its outdated all to soon.i tend to buy yesteryears cutting edge stuff :4-dontkno


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

don't get 2 8800GTs get two gtx 260s or one gtx 295


----------



## fat smelly bear (Aug 17, 2009)

hey back again its been a while . just to let anyone know thats considering these components in a build that they work exetremly well together i play cod4 far cry and crysis medal of honor airborne all on highest settings and it runns them all smooth and nice i was more than happy with my budget build it fired up first time i hit the on button with not one problem the gigabyte ep43-sel was a great board 


gigbyte ep43-sel

2 sata hardrives one for OS one for games ( all i did in this configuration is simply plug the hdds into the board in a chain order worked first time no messing around )

pentium dual core e5200

asus 550w psu (5 sata connections,24pin,sli connectors

jetway 9600 gt cuda

sony dvd rw and dvd rom

just to let anyone know these commponents work very very well together

THANKS FOR ALL YOUR HELP ADMIN HERE AT TECH :grin:


----------

